# What is the best Android app to store/lookup algorithms ?



## JohnnyReggae (Nov 27, 2017)

As the subject says, what is the best Android app to store/lookup algorithms. There has been talk of algdb.net being made into an Android app although that talk has been going on for some time now.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Nov 27, 2017)

Cube companion is decent


----------



## Cristobal (Dec 8, 2017)

Cube Companion was my favourite all-in-one app, but, bizarrely enough, it must conflict with some other app on my smartphone and doesn't operate; so that I had to switch to Twisty Timer. CC is very good app though.

On the other hand, I just keep in my phone some jpeg/pdf (home made or from different sources) with algorithms in them.


----------



## Chree (Dec 8, 2017)

SuneTimer was one of the best apps for that. Not sure if it's still the best, since I haven't tried Cube Companion. But it comes with a ton of algs and I THINK it let you program in new ones. I don't think it let you add new categories like OLLCP, ZBLL, etc.


----------

